# Coast Wholesale Appliances (CWA)



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

When the group attempting the takeover has such a large percentage of the stock (40%, as of March 4), is takeover inevitable? I imagine they'll be at 50% soon if they're buying agressively. At that point, wouldn't they effectively control the corporation? Is there hope for a higher buyout price?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I had CWA on my watchlist before the takeover offer due to the good yield/low P/E, but it was pretty thinly traded and didn't move on it. I don't think I will bother with the takeover already priced in.


----------

